# MTB Sunday???



## powhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone riding in the morning???   Thinking about area 51 in burlington...or a Meriden MTN triathalon

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Anyone riding in the morning???   Thinking about area 51 in burlington...or a Meriden MTN triathalon
> 
> steveo



Looks like I am riding case mt at 10:00 with those crazy trails bastards from last year. Will be a very slow paced ride, low miles lots of playing.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

10am at Case is too late in the day for me, otherwise I'd tag along again.  Looking to do a morning ride at 7 or 8.

Depending on your definition of morning we should be able to hook up for a ride Steve.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2009)

I can do  a 7 or 8 am ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> 10am at Case is too late in the day for me, otherwise I'd tag along again.  Looking to do a morning ride at 7 or 8.
> 
> Depending on your definition of morning we should be able to hook up for a ride Steve.



You sure you can't make it, we could really use someone to shoot video for us


----------



## powhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Ill do an 8 o clocker....Nass???


----------



## Trev (Aug 22, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Looks like I am riding case mt at 10:00 with those crazy trails bastards from last year. Will be a very slow paced ride, low miles lots of playing.



I'm in for tomorrow, if weather hits, post up here!!

Headed out in a few for a PM ride today.. not sure where yet..


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

8am Nass with Steve and Jeff?  Sounds good to me, who else is in?

Where do you guys want to ride out of?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

BTW - There's a chance that I won't be able to make it.  I'll post by 7am if I won't be there.


----------



## Trev (Aug 22, 2009)

You guys should really consider swinging up to Case. It's worth the ride over, assuming that the ride itself is what stops most of you guys from going anywhere but Nass in the first place.

It's a treat! really.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

I went there last year for the trials ride that you guys are going on tomorrow.  A bit too much waiting around for me, besides starting at 10am is too late for me.  I do want to make it back to case, but hopefully for a tour of other parts of the place than the stunt trail.


----------



## Trev (Aug 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I went there last year for the trials ride that you guys are going on tomorrow.  A bit too much waiting around for me, besides starting at 10am is too late for me.  I do want to make it back to case, but hopefully for a tour of other parts of the place than the stunt trail.



I sure as hell am not going there to sit down and watch these guys all day.

I'll watch fer a bit.. play for a bit.. but.. not going to sit for hours on end... heh.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

I didn't say I sat around for hours.  I tried a few things, but most of what they rode was beyond my level and honestly not the type of riding I'm all that interested in doing.  For the record I never sat down, except for the short bursts of 2 minutes worth of riding in between stunts.

I'm sure you'll have fun, I would have gone again if it started a few hours earlier.


----------



## Trev (Aug 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I didn't say I sat around for hours.  I tried a few things, but most of what they rode was beyond my level and honestly not the type of riding I'm all that interested in doing.  For the record I never sat down, except for the short bursts of 2 minutes worth of riding in between stunts.
> 
> I'm sure you'll have fun, I would have gone again if it started a few hours earlier.



I'm just breaking stones dude..  breaking stones.. and trust me I know that I am by far skilled enough to be talking trail trash..  I am lucky to still have skin on my arms... lol..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> 8am Nass with Steve and Jeff?  Sounds good to me, who else is in?
> 
> Where do you guys want to ride out of?



Doesn't matter to me, Steves ride so we'll see where he wants to start.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2009)

This rain or shine? Stone Rd start might be better.

Looks like a good chance of showers in the a.m. I'm up for a good ride in the rain, I think one of my favorite rides last year was with Brian, Greg and Gary in the rain on Stone Rd, stayed cool with the rain and iirc we covered some ground.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

As long as it's not too wet I'll go.  8am at Stone road sounds good to me.  Has Steve ever been to Stone?  

I'll post by 7am if I'm bailing on the ride.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> As long as it's not too wet I'll go.  8am at Stone road sounds good to me.  Has Steve ever been to Stone?
> 
> I'll post by 7am if I'm bailing on the ride.



So its stone road???   Directions anyone??

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&source=hp&q=stone%20road%20burlington%20ct&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Or if you want. meet me at the Friendly's on the corner of route 6 and Jerome Ave(across from Bob's Chalet at around 7:45 and then follow me in.

Let me know


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2009)

This is the actual parking area.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...panoid=f27f2Zb-TEnH_iwkYXnsiA&cbp=11,5.3,,0,5

All the way to the top of Stone road, past the school bus turn around and where the good pavement ends.  The parking is on the left, a little ways past the old stone jail house.

...Or meet Jeff and he'll show ya.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 23, 2009)

Im out....Im totally spent...the last few days at work have been hell  with the heat and humidity

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2009)

Bummer Steve, next time!

Weather looks good, see ya there Jeff.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2009)

Leaving in a few.


----------

